# How many wins for the bobcats



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/team/roster/_/name/cha/charlotte-bobcats

Wow it can't be many with that roster. Not unless Kemba Walker and Bismarck are a lot better than I think.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow that's almost laughably bad. Our 1st goes to Chicago this year or next? They are sitting good if it's this year


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was thinking that if Kemba Walker is actually a good player then he could get a ROY ala Damon Stoudamire, putting up a lot of numbers for a team that is so bad that they just let him shoot and handle the ball like AI. I would really hope next year's first is protected, because we have a whole lot of ping pong balls in our future.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Lottery protected for this year So I guess we have two or three years to be comfortable in the top five. I figure it's just going to be a chuck fest for Kemba and Maggette every game but at least we got the NBA back.

Wonder how Silas feels about his comeback after we went from playoff contender (even if it was the 8 spot) to bottom feeder.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Lost Kwame Brown to the Warriors and signed Melvin Ely as his replacement. 


Definitely going to be a long year. :banghead:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Melvin Ely must always be spoken of as NBA Champion Melvin Ely. The man worked his ass off for that ring and it is not very respectful to forget that. I spoke with him yesterday and he told me that he was coming to Charlotte because he wanted another one.


----------

